# started my second iui *



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

just started my second iui as my first one was unsucessful. 
this time my folicals are not growing!! last time 4 grew too qick but luckyly they let me carry on as one was a bit smaller.

they have told me to carry on taking clomid on day 7&8 and to up my injection too. hopefully that will give them a kick start.
have another appointent monday so fingers crossed


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi lisa

why dont you join us on the IUI girls ttc thread. lots of on there all going through iui.

im also on my sencond attempt after the first one failed. been taking clomid and got first scan on wednesday.

hopefully the increase in drugs will get them to perform

good luck

eimer x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi Lisa, just wondered how u got on today ?? Was it you that e-mailed me about our brief meeting at St Marys hospital last Friday?? If i'm correct you were with your sister? Yes it would be nice to keep in touch via personal      e-mails.
" GOD BLESS--BE LUCKY "
  SUZIE-WONG


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Lisa!

Fingers crossed hun for a successful 2nd cycle with IUI! I know how disappointing it can be but keep positive   

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

my eggs are growing!!!  if everything goes to plan my insem day is monday. i have another hospital appointment on friday.

yes it was me with my sister suzie.


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Lisa,
  Glad to hear your follicles are growing, how many are there??2-3?.
i will keep my fingers and toes crossed for ya!! .
When i next get on comp i will e-mail ya so we can keep in touch.
GOOD-LUCK & GOD-BLESS
  "BE LUCKY"
  SUZIE-WONG


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

there are 3 folicals that have grown one side and 1 folical on my blocked side. they are 11 12 14 mm so hopefully friday they should be all 16 and over.

looking forward to chatting to you soon.


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

INSEM DAY MONDAY.


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi lisa , good luck for monday hope its second time lucky , what size are your follies today ? belucky 
              suziewonk x


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

17, 16 16 having another injection tonight.
then one sat to release them. 

did you know the have a form for an informal fertility meet up and suport. when your next in there fill one out. (lol only if you and hbby want too lol)


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi lisa , didnt know about letter form at st marys will look next time im in goodluck for monday what time have you got the iui ,, i havent felt right the last two days not such whats wrong . best of luck 
                  suziewonk x


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks. maybe give karen a call if your still not feeling well.


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi lisa , hope your iui went ok ,,,, today i hate having it done because it hurts me so much hope your resting now dont forget pineapple juice ,,,, 
        godbless, suziewonk xxx


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

what does pinapple do?

thought that was to start labour!!

how you feeling now?


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi lisa, not such what pineapple juice does but girls on here say its ment to do samething ,,, what time did u have your iui on monday ,,, 
        suziewonk xxx


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

rich had to give his sample in at qa at 9 got to st marys about 11.20 ish

hows you cycle going have you started again yet?


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi lisa no im day 21 now so should start nextues or wed , how do you feel do you use anymoor drugs whlie your on your two week wait did you last to testing day last time ,, ive got my fingers crossed for you ///  
                  suziewonk x


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

no more drugs . have to wait 17 days til i can test if i dont bleed before. so that will be 28th


----------

